# Pottermore: Which House Were You Sorted Into?



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Aelthwyn said:


> I took it several times because I'm so indecisive I hate picking just one answer, so I usually do tests like that more than once so I can pick all my alternate answers as well and then compare. I got Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw, but after reading the two house descriptions I felt like I fit better in Ravenclaw. I had a lot of things in common with both, but the Ravenclaw ones felt closer to heart.


I can understand having a lot in common with more than 1 house & you're not sure which is the one where would you belong. I myself have a lot in common with both Slytherin & Gryffindor. I may be attracted to power, be very cunning, resourceful, but I use that power, combined with my bravery & courage, to be the man that I am.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I was ecstatic when I was sorted into Hufflepuff because I have always seen myself in that house. (I'm an INFJ)


----------



## smokeafish (Jun 21, 2014)

Jesus, I just wanted to do the test but I had to sign up, confirm email, buy an owl and a wand for the simplet test ever that told me what I already knew, wait for it... Ravenclaw, I'm an intp btw


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Slytherin.

I've cheated before on other online tests to get Ravenclaw and not matter what I do I get Slytherin.


----------



## dexysmidnight (Dec 4, 2014)

Slytherin. Usually get Ravenclaw. ^^


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm an ENFJ and it sorted me into Ravenclaw.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Most tests give me Gryffindor, Pottermore sorted me into Hufflepuff, this result works for me, INFP.


----------



## iconoclasmos (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess I make another INFP Ravenclaw. That's consistent with other tests I have taken.


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

I am in Ravenclaw with all the cool kids!


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

damn my dream was to be a ravenclaw but if i answer honestly i get slytherin (haha. honestly. slytherin. nice)


----------



## SweetTsubaki (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm an INTP Hufflepuff.

The main characteristics seeked by each house are
*Griffindor*:
- Chivalry (Honour, protection of the weak, bravery -not to say recklessness, loyalty)
- reckless

*Slytherin:*
- Ambition
- Cunning
- Leadership
- Resourcefullness

*Ravenclaw:*
- Intelligence
- Creativity/Logic
- Wit
- Learning

*Hufflepuff:*
- Hardworking
- Patient & tolerant
- Loyal
- Just/Fair (play)

So Slytherin and Griffindor are kinda out of the question for me because I only have like one or two of each of their characteristics.
However I have all those of Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff. And though I value my brain skills a lot, my system of value still prefers those I have in common with Hufflepuff which is why my results tend toward hufflepuff more (it's not a matter of choice here but I guess that's what makes the scale lean toward hufflepuff more than Ravenclaw).


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Usually I get either Slytherin or Ravenclaw. This was the first test that sorted me into Hufflepuff.

I honestly don't know very much about Harry Potter, but based on this: 






...that result kind of annoys me. I prefer Ravenclaw, from the description.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I got into Slytherin, which is really interesting indeed because I usually get Ravenclaw. I have no idea what happened to my last account because I seem to have misplaced the password and such.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I was first sorted as Ravenclaw, and was very happy with the result. It suits me.

But then I was curious if I changed an answer to a specific question, and answered the rest honestly, which house I would get into, and I was Gryffindor. On most fancy Keirsey-based quizzes before Pottermore I was a Ravenclaw, but on the more poorly-thought-out ones, I came out Gryffindor, so this did not surprise me.

Then another time I decided to make a third account, though I don't remember why. I took it all very honestly, expecting Ravenclaw, and was shocked to find I came out as Slytherin. I'm pretty sure I'd feel very inadequate and judged in Slytherin.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

SweetTsubaki said:


> *Griffindor*:
> - Chivalry (Honour, protection of the weak, *bravery -not to say recklessness*, loyalty)
> - *reckless*


XD?

But anyway, yeah. I got Gryffindor! I kinda wanted RavenClaw, but I realized from the beginning that it's not me whatsoever.


----------



## SweetTsubaki (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks for making me notice
Though I could have done that one purpose, just to insist on the recklessness I just realized late that it might be better not to actually use reckless as an actual description and forgot to delete it...


----------



## pigeonbeard (Dec 8, 2014)

I signed up for Pottermore way back and it sorted me into Ravenclaw.

Which I personally think fits me best - my love of birds put aside.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> you could... you know... LINK THE TEST!
> 
> 
> *insert grumpycat here*
> ...


It's a game

www.pottermore.com


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Ravenclaw .


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I got Slytherin the first time, but I wasn't sure if I was just biased toward Slytherin so I made another account and I got Slytherin.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Gryffindor, I've also been sorted into slytherin. Maybe a multichoice poll would be good.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I was sorted into Slytherin, which shocked me at first. But then I got used to the idea, and started to like it. I always liked Slytherin the most when I was a kid-- I loved the idea of a dungeon common room, secret chambers, and a private Slytherins-only library (Slytherin had one of these in Chamber of Secrets PC game).
As I got older, I guess I decided I'd probably be in Ravenclaw because Luna Lovegood is in Ravenclaw, and I saw major similarities between myself and her. Plus, I look really good in blue. I even got a Ravenclaw shirt when I visited the HP park in Orlando.

When I think back on it, I would have been mildly uncertain and hesitant about getting any other house but Slytherin. Ravenclaw would have made me go "ok, whatever. It's what I expected, I guess." Gryffindor would have had me shrugging and saying, "sure, I guess I'm, like, brave and stuff." I was really, really hoping not to get in Hufflepuff. I'm sorry Hufflepuff; I love you and think you're adorable, but there's just no way I could reconcile my values and personality with Hufflepuff. I literally didn't even consider Slytherin at all.

Being sorted into Slytherin was actually a pretty eye-opening experience for me. I had to think a lot about what that meant-- I've always been very comfortable expressing my dark side, and even though I behave kindly, appear unintimidating, and care a lot about other people, inwardly I have always been drawn very strongly to the darker aspects of human nature, and prefer to inhabit the dark side of fantasy. I am driven very strongly by my own personal ambition. I feel like if I ever lose sight of that ambition, I might as well die-- because what's the point in living if I'm not working towards my goal?

I am extremely loyal to people, but not to ideals. I've always been very comfortable admitting my faults, or admitting the lengths I'd be willing to go to in order to save myself and the people I care about. I know who the people are that I would kill for, die for, and those I'd sell my soul for. 

Sometimes I think my values coincide more with the values of Ravenclaw, but honestly I'll always be much more comfortable as a Slytherin.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

INFP Slytherin. Though I haven't taken the test in years and I've changed a lot, so I don't know if that's still what I'd get.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Ravenclaw,INFJ. I'm cool with this.


----------



## Syed (Jan 1, 2015)

NF- Gryffindor


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Slytherin, which surprised me, but it makes more sense now. I would love to live in an underwater dormitory, and I don't mind having other people be just a little afraid of me. I tend to seek out unusual experiences, even slightly dark ones.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

INFJ Ravenclaw. :\


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

In pottermore I was sorted into Gryffindor.
I always get either Gryffindor or Slytherin in the houses tests.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

INFP and a Slytherin. I've taken the test a while ago and decided to retake it to see if anything had changed but seemingly not. I guess I've built up a stereotype on Slytherin that completely contradicted INFP which made me somewhat confused? I don't know, I've always believed INFP to be a Hufflepuff. And I believed myself to be a Hufflepuff as well.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ravenclaw, ftw.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm xNFJ and it gave me Slytherin (the first time). I identify as Hufflepuff though.


----------



## leigha (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm IxFP and I've taken the test three times. The first time I took it was probably about three or more years ago and I got Hufflepuff, then I immediately retook it again, got different questions, and got Slytherin. I'm not sure why I took it again. After reading the description for Hufflepuff house I was actually pretty okay with being in it, but I guess I had heard that it was possible to get different questions so I took it again out of curiosity.

Anyway, I retook it about two months ago and got Gryffindor.

So in short, I have no idea what my Hogwarts house is.


----------



## Balinka (Apr 29, 2014)

I was sorted into Slytherin. (but I wanted Ravenclaw actually)


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I rigged the test in order to get into Slytherin. Possible ISFJ.

Unrigged I think it was either Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff. Which are the "smart" ones? The blue ones.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> I rigged the test in order to get into Slytherin


Congrats,that makes you one of us 


ENFJ Slytherin btw


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

The true one (during the early access period) - Ravenclaw.
After it's been open for everybody, got accounts in all the rest houses.


----------



## feel like an alien (Jan 4, 2015)

ravenclaw w/ slytherin as a close second


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about. There ain't nothing funny about *THE RAVENCLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWW!*

No, actually the funny thing was not that I was sorted into Ravenclaw, because it was literally the most obvious thing in the world, but that _my siblings_ was _also _ sorted into Ravenclaw. We had all separately gone to Pottermore to get sorted and we all ended up as Ravenclaws. We didn't test our parents, but our dad is super Ravenclaw and our mom is most likely Hufflepuff, but she could also make a damn good Ravenclaw.

So we decided together that had we gone to Hogwarts, we would've been the Weasleys of Ravenclaw.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

hufflepuff .-.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Based on Pottermore, I've consistently gotten Gryffindor.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

INFJ Ravenclaw. Sup fellas, where ya at


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

I was SJ and Slytherin. XD


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

INTP, was sorted into Hufflepuff. Bet that's not very common. The poll results at least show that it's the least common house for an NT to be sorted into.


----------



## Katze (Jun 23, 2015)

NT, Slytherin.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

NF Slytherin here...


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

NF Slytherin.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, first countless of times on Pottermore I got Slytherin but recently I've gotten Hufflepuff... pretty sure I was answering honestly for both times. Maybe or the times I've gotten Slytherin, I've been in a phase.

NF Hufflepuff.


----------



## Saevor (Jun 18, 2015)

I was sorted in Gryffindor, even when every time that I take a test online I got Ravenclaw.... erc2: .


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

INTJ Gryffindor. I'll take it! 

I did a quiz way back that said I was a Slytherin. I liked Pottermore's version of the sorting hat much better.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm an INTJ Ravenclaw on Pottermore


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INFJ Ravenclaw.

I wonder if it's more a matter of enneagram than MBTI (I'm 6, so head type)


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

INFP - Slytherin.


----------

